# Battery



## Clydeospark (Jun 28, 2010)

I would like to know what group and Cold Cranking Amp battery to get for a model 1355 Oliver Diesel about a 1970 year.
Thanks you


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Our new member ocart is an oliver collector maybe he could help you with this question.


----------



## Clydeospark (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok Ocart what do I need for a battery?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

What a great site! I don't have a clue, but can I ask you a question, being a collector? I have a 51 8N Ford and I have the orignal battery hold down top plate w/ hardware. The previous owner installed an over sized battery w/ a very nice 10 guage blue hold down wire. I plan on getting the right size battery, but would like to protect all the battery componets from corrosion. Thanks Rick


----------



## Clydeospark (Jun 28, 2010)

I decided to install a Group 78 battery with a cranking amp rating of 1000 amps. Results to follow.


----------

